# Do you know what is celebrated on Monday,August 24?



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Well, it is National Knife Day. I bet you didn't know that. I have absolutely no idea why we should celebrate knives nor do I intend to do so.

However, Monday, August 24 *is* the date of the next "Knitting With the Slightly Unraveled" knitting group meeting.

We will meet at my house at 7:00 p.m. I hope all the members will let me know that they will be here. If you live in or near the Omaha, NE area and would like to join us please send me a PM and I will give you further information.

This is a lovely group of knitters, eclectic in age as well as in knitting skills.

All knives, guns and any other weapons will be checked at the door. They will be returned to you when you leave.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Haha, my fathers birthday!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Haha, my fathers birthday!


I knew that.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good one! Hope you get a lot of unarmed folks!


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, my birthday, too.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

It's back to school day here in Florida.

BTW Ann - My daughter in law called me yesterday about a craft boutique closing. And they were have a "garage sale" of left over stuff. My dear DIL went and picked up 39 skeins of yarn for me at 50 cents a skein. Not sure what kind it is because she's not a knitter but I figured at that price I could do something with it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

flhusker said:


> It's back to school day here in Florida.
> 
> BTW Ann - My daughter in law called me yesterday about a craft boutique closing. And they were have a "garage sale" of left over stuff. My dear DIL went and picked up 39 skeins of yarn for me at 50 cents a skein. Not sure what kind it is because she's not a knitter but I figured at that price I could do something with it.


Pardon me while I turn green.


----------



## MOK (May 7, 2011)

Wish i could be with you........love the name of your group...feel like that from time to time so would fit right in !!!!!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Wish I had a group like that here.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

One of these days I'm going to make it to your group meeting. Like Yona wish we had a group like that here.


----------



## LAMARQUE8 (Oct 12, 2014)

My wedding anniversary.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Well, it is National Knife Day. I bet you didn't know that. I have absolutely no idea why we should celebrate knives nor do I intend to do so.
> 
> However, Monday, August 24 *is* the date of the next "Knitting With the Slightly Unraveled" knitting group meeting.
> 
> ...


Welll, as long as my loaded multiple-knife-holding belt will be returned to me when I leave. Actually, I'd love to, but the distance prohibits as I currently have a dog sitting gig.


----------



## dorceyt (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I am so impressed that there is a National Anything 

on my Birthday !



Wish I could join you, but I live in Central California !

Dang it !


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sorry but I have to wonder where people come up with this stuff and why? I understand the reasoning behind most of our holidays but what do you do on knife day? Sometimes I think people have too much time on their hands . . . when they should be knitting. LOL

This was not meant to cause a fuss, I truly don't understand the "why" of having a knife day. But that's ok, the older I get the more I shake my head in wonder.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Would love to join your group, but since it's National Knife Day, I must go knife shopping. Anyway I'm too far away to join you. Have a fun time.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

I too am too far away to join you. Why is there a knife day? Who knows, Now I would rather celebrate National Donut Day - which is Tadaa! The first Friday in June. Darn, I missed it this year....


----------

